
Hong Kong and Shenzhen showed what quality early childhood education looks like - sohkamyung
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/commentary/quality-early-childhood-education-preschool-hong-kong-singapore-11534618
======
Stevvo
Shenzhen kindergartens are a bizarre place: a cross between a typical
kindergarten and a mitary bootcamp.

